# A look in to Philips 29" HD-CRT



## sam9s (Apr 24, 2007)

Earlier posted in Hardware sec but I think this is the section it rightly belongs....

I have taken my first step towards setting up a mini HT setup. I was on a hunt for one for the past month or so. I thought to share it with you all. The first step for me of course was to get the screen the TV as you may put it, and the first impression comes is for an LCD. The min screen size I think for any small HT should be atleast 30”. LCDs are way to expensive in this regard. Almost all 30” LCDs were 50K+. Then there were LCD projection TVs, I went for some demos and the results were really acceptable and price was decent as well. I was getting a Sony 42” Projection LCD for 50K. I was almost finalizing the deal when I stumbled upon this amazing philips 29" 29PT8836 HD ready CRT TV.. This TV changed my entire dimension to look at CRTs. I never in my dreams thought that CRT can give so brilliant picture quality. But as I researched more I came to know its this particular TV technology with HD support and pixel plus with 100hz refresh rate that makes this do damm clear. I tell you Sony Wega was nothing as compared to the picture quality this Philips offered. Sony was offering its 29” HDCRT KV-DZ29M80 but was way expensive 36000. You can get Philips 26” Widescreen LCD for 40K. 
Tata Sky was a visual treat.......looking splendidly amazing on this CRT. DVDs were a pleasure to watch nothing less than any 30” LCD can offer. 
However there were few things to ponder, officially the TV supports 1080p resolution but that technically is not possible on a 4:3 aspect ratio. I researched on this more and learnt that it is capable of downscaling HD input of 1080p at 720p or 1080i which anyhow is very good and absolutely acceptable. Another drawback (a big one I might say) is the lack of HDMI input. How are we supposed to play HD content without HDMI inputs? Well the ans is through component video. Though component video is no substitute for HDMI but still that is the only input provided by Philips to play HD content. Check out this article.

*www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=36644

So finally I went with the deal and got the Tata Sky as well to enjoy this beauty. I know I am gonna miss the widescreen aspect but I can live with that given the HD clarity and the price I got this one for……. just 22500/- INR. I will connect my computer with DVI 2 COMPONENT cable and would let you know the results on how FARCRY looks as compared to my Samsung 940BW.
I already have moderately decent Philips DVD player DVP 5500 (Plays all Divx content and has inbuilt Dolby Digital and DTS decoder). My REVIEW can be read at mouthshut. Next I am planning to have the speaker setup in next couple of months. Would be more difficult to get a decision on this one but that’s what I enjoy most…….. tech hunts….

a pic……

*i13.tinypic.com/2wqu055.jpg


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice review. Real value for money but you really have to make this telly work for you. Getting Tata Sky was really a nice decision. Wish this tv model did feature the HDMI input. Another few grand and it would still have been a really nice deal. The 32" variant which offers HDMI is not to be seen on Philips India website. Not again!

How would the up-scaling dvd players offer 1080i on this TV. I don't think they would offer HD component cables bundled. Do you plan to procure this cable? This set should make nice company with X360 and the Component HD AV Cable from Microsoft, I think.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks sourabh....yes you are right the 32" variant with HDMI is not on the Philips India website, there is a 26" widescreen CRT as well which philips is not offering in India..

26PW9100D/37 

How ever as I said yes you do miss the widescreen aspect but you have to compromise some where if you plan to cut cost. I was more inclined towards the HD aspect and 100Hz, size for me is pretty ok considering the room the TV is in, and I am also planning to get an audiophile spk setup, which would again land up pretty expensive.

I got the component cable this saturday (I could'nt get the DVI to Component cable). Its pretty expensive ...700 Bucks...but its heavy Duty gold plated cable...maybe thats why.... I played my Matrix Reloaded DVD through comonent video in, 
.......Man just believe my word video through component in is way far more crisp and clear than normal Composit RCA. Its absolutely amazing, every detail is point clear, though the DVD was still playing at its native resolution i.e. 576p, I can only dream what clearity 720p would offer.

As far as uscaling DVD to 1080i or 1080p is concerned I dont know how would that work, I will probably buy the Philips DVP5986K/98

which is capable of upscaling DVDs, but as I said getting 1080p on a 4:3 aspect ratio is not possible due to TVs apperture grill or shadow mask, at the most it should be able to do 720p, which anyhow should be amazingly clear......576p is!!! believe me......


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 28, 2007)

hey sam could u please try using it as a computer screen , i am really excited to see how much visual clarity it offers when used for normal computing , if it's gud then it might be the next monitor that i might be using 

seriously 30" LCD monitors r way too expensive , n if this CRT supports 1920 x 1080 resolution then it would be perfectly apt for high end computing .


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 28, 2007)

Tech2 reviewed it too, nothing much to add. Interested buyers for this telly may check it out. Here you go..


----------



## wirelessraj (May 5, 2007)

Hey Sam,

Would like to know about ur experience of connecting PC to the Philips CRT HDTV. Have u tried it yet. If not can u please do it & please let me know know the outcome along with all the details (HD videos used, resolution, video card used etc)

Thanks & Regards

Raj


----------



## sam9s (May 5, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> hey sam could u please try using it as a computer screen , i am really excited to see how much visual clarity it offers when used for normal computing , if it's gud then it might be the next monitor that i might be using
> 
> seriously 30" LCD monitors r way too expensive , n if this CRT supports 1920 x 1080 resolution then it would be perfectly apt for high end computing .



I will try pretty soon. I need a DVI to Component cable. As I said these things are difficult to find, even a plain component cable was hard to find, but I am gonna get it. Will post the results definately. 
1920x1080 is 1080p so as I said it would not be possible on this 4:3 aspect ratio. Max you can get it 720p which as I said anyhow is very good (tech2 review also says the same thing)........
But if you gonna use this as a computer monitor you also gotta buy a coardless mouse/keyboard coz with 29" you atleast need to sit 10 feet away...to save your eyes......lol



			
				wirelessraj said:
			
		

> Hey Sam,
> 
> Would like to know about ur experience of connecting PC to the Philips CRT HDTV. Have u tried it yet. If not can u please do it & please let me know know the outcome along with all the details (HD videos used, resolution, video card used etc)
> 
> ...



Raj I havent tried that yet,,,......as I said havent yet got the DVI to Component cable, I dont even know if its available here........but I am on a hunt......


----------



## wirelessraj (May 5, 2007)

I have also searched for DVI to Component cable or converter at the local market here in bangalore and also online.

I dont think u will get it India. Online its there 

*sewelldirect.com/dvivideoadapter.asp

Instead we can use a video card which supports HDTV out (like ATI's X1xxx series & nVidia's 6xxx & 7xxx series) these card comes with a component adapter

*images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/productimage/14-102-677-06.jpg

If you have any of these cards then u just need a regular component to component cable (which r readily available) to connect your PC to this TV.


----------



## sam9s (May 5, 2007)

wirelessraj said:
			
		

> I have also searched for DVI to Component cable or converter at the local market here in bangalore and also online.
> 
> I dont think u will get it India. Online its there
> 
> ...



It IS difficult to find this kind of cable/converter but I will dig it out somehow.
AFA video card is concerned I already have a 7800GT with DVI out so buying another one is out of question.........lets see.....


----------



## wirelessraj (May 6, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> It IS difficult to find this kind of cable/converter but I will dig it out somehow.
> AFA video card is concerned I already have a 7800GT with DVI out so buying another one is out of question.........lets see.....



Hey Sam, i checked out your card (XFX 7800GT) & it has HDTV/Component out, so u just need a regular component to component cable to connect your PC to this CRT HDTV.

Here is the link to the image for all the accessories which comes with your card. The cable shown (right lower part of the image) is what u need to hook up ur TV with this card. 

*img.neoseeker.com/v_image.php?articleid=1820&image=17

Let me know how it goes!!!


----------



## sam9s (May 7, 2007)

^^ Thanks for the help wireless I appriciate that, but the card dose not have a componenet out, It just has a s-video and 2 DVI out (so cant use the regular component cable.), How ever the cable you suggested might come in handy. They call it a VIVO adapter with with S-Video In/Out, YPbPr Out, and Composite In. THat is something I can use, but ALAS I bought this card from one of my friends pretty inexpensive with no accessories . I got a 7600GT as well which I bought box packed with all accessories but unfortunately that did not come with any such cable or adapter. But will see if I can somehow arrange this VIVO cable. Looks quite versatile.....


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (May 7, 2007)

@sam9s

hmm... 
you have got the tv set which i missed out when i bought lg-29" 576i 30 months back 



 why dont you buy some thing better
like a geforce 6150/nforce430 or amd 690g with component output with an inexpensive athlon 3800x2+ or even 3000+ 
these boards also have spdif i/o  and are great value for money and better than many commercial dvd players 

use this set up as as a dvd player

let me tell you my athlon 64 3000+   gigabyte geforce 6150/nforce 430 mobo with hdtv out  (ga-k8n51pvmt-9)
has a bundled component adapter and i use this pc with lg-29" crt sdtv through component inputs at 576i @ 60hz
576i is enough for mpeg-2 dvd playback

 geforce 6150 mobo with component out is capable upto 1080i 
 geforce 6150 even plays 1080p (the simpons movie trailer in .mov) smoothly at my samsung syncmaster 940bw at scaled down 
thats great 
so if you are looking for some hd capable dvd player give a second thought believe my words you would be satisfied



athlon 64 3000+   gigabyte geforce 6150/nforce 430 mobo with hdtv out   1gb kingston value ddr400   19"lcd samsung syncmaster 940bw audiligy value2  altec lansing mx5021   sony dvd rw dru-120c   liteon combo   sony cdr  seagate sata2 80gbx2 in raid0 

pentium 4 1.7ghz williamate   MSI 845GE mobo   640mb transcend ddr 400  17" crt lg700s   creative sbs-370  asus cdr
   samsung 40gb pata   techcom lcd tv box ssd-722


----------



## sam9s (May 8, 2007)

mmm what could be more better than what I already have. My Asus P5B has all out connection one can use. SPDIF, Sepetate 7.1 Audio, Digital Coaxial out, Optical Out everything. I am just missing a component adaptor. My Card has two DVI out and again an S-Video. 
Yes my DVD player only has a component in so yes I can say its not an HD Player, which I am soon gonna replace with philips DVP5986.

Tell me how are you playing that simpons movie trailer at 1080p. I got the same monitor......what connections r you using.....


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (May 8, 2007)

brother i know it you have a very great rig no doubt about it 

but i meant you might me using that rig for some gaming or other office work and switching video output with nvidia drivers is really cumbersome

i suggested you to build a separate htpc rig just for your hdtv for movies and audio instead of bying a separate hd-dvd player!!
refer to article in chip june 2006 i got my inspiration from there

second i dont know why are  you tempted towards dvd player when with a tuner you can record shows thats value added feature for htpc

ok thats your preference what i have to do with it


read my post again dear ihave mentioned that im able play that simpons movie 1080p  trailer at scaled down not at 1080p !! thats not possible on 1440x900
players are nero showtime and windvd 7 with fddshow


----------



## cooldip10 (May 8, 2007)

Looking nice.. 
Well choice I must say..


----------



## sam9s (May 9, 2007)

vivekbabbudelhi said:
			
		

> brother i know it you have a very great rig no doubt about it
> 
> but i meant you might me using that rig for some gaming or other office work and switching video output with nvidia drivers is really cumbersome
> 
> ...



Hey Vivek I respect your openion and suggestions, everybodys suggestions as a matter of fact, so please dont say "what i have to do with it". Every body has something to offer and your idea of building up a dedicated rig for HD content is not a bad at all, however with DVD players price falling like cascade HD players are soon gonna follow the same route. The latest offering by philips ...DVP5986 to upscale DVDs at 1080p plus a USB port to directly play from an USB drive is a very decent offer at 6000 bucks(will fall as well) as compared to even the cheapest rig we can built. Also a player is far more sleek and small and goes well with the TV. Thats how I feel.

Do you have any idea if a DVDRW with a s/w can upscale DVDs to 720p to be able to play at our monitors......just as a DVD player can upscale. I have'nt thought in that direction now that you have brought few things in notice....


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (May 9, 2007)

hmm..

upscaling capability to 1080p by dvd players interests you 

but i dont technically understand how that would be able to upscale a damn 480i or 576i content to 1080p
would it be like something we do in pc like pal & scan to fit screen of monitor 
if its so it greatly reduces the quality of print and its not worth

downscaling is prominent as it reduces lines ie subtraction is easy but adding some more lines to content seems bit interesting regarding picture quality

but seeing is beliveing if you really fell upscaled video it great let me know post it on

i agree completely that player is far more sleek and looks better but with htpc you can do much more plus its flexible in features too
in fields like you have a bad luck with players lens 
and i thought a guy like you who uses C2D 6300 @ 3.304 Ghz( a great enthusiast) would love something geeky to flaunt not a flat sugar ball


regarding DVDRW with a s/w to upscale DVDs to 720p i dont think  any software can do like that 
what they do is simply magnify the content using that old pal & scan technique  to fill up whole screen and that really reduces content quality

any content is best at its native resolution

update 

i was looking im my shelf  and incidentally got pc magazine nov 21 2006 us edition WWW.PCMAG.COM

it has some stuff for you
look at htpc's at www.moneual.com  models 802 & 902
they would change you look to pc's (bit expensive)

and i think you can get audio authority model 9A60 from www.audioauthority.com from us for some better image for your hdtv


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry for the late response..........Upscaling players does interest me, its an innovative thing to bring more from an already existing DVD. I understand technically it does sound "not logical" that a player would convert from 480p to 1080p. (note::: player does nothing to upscale from i to p, if your input is progressive it would upscale it from 480p to 1080p and if the input is interlaced it would upscale it from 480i to 1080i)......ok coming back...
Upscaling is a process that mathematically matches the pixel count of the output of the DVD (720x480) signal to the physical pixel count on an HDTV, which is typically 1280x720 (720p or i) or 1920x1080 (1080p or i). How good this is done depends upon the player itself. Theoritically this gives a better detail and color consistency, however practically what it does is yet to be seen....... atleast by me 


Now coming to builing up that seperate rig....the only purpose I feel for a seperate rig is to be able to play games, coz my DVD player is perfectly playing DVDs throught component in at 579P with full 5.1 Dolby Audio. 
Recording is something I am not much interested in. So I think a good solution could be xbox360.....yes I can see an aspiration on your face.....
360 is capable of playings games at 720p.(awsome titles to start with)
Has a HD-DVD drive and with a small accessory can be perfectly used as a HD-DVD player.
Has support for Keyboard/Mouse (thought not official) so no hinderence while playing those fav FPSs)
Comes included with a HDMI to component cable to be used with all HD TVs which has only component input (like mine )
Sounds logical to get an 360 for games to enjoy on HDTV...........


----------



## wirelessraj (May 12, 2007)

Hey Sam,

any luck with the VIVO cable buddy!!


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (May 15, 2007)

@sam9s

again sorry for late response

 regarding Upscaling players seeing is beliveing thats what i meant 


 you wanna have a xbox360 !! when you already have 7800gt!

dear pardon me if you feel im creeping in 

ok back to business

MS(MICROSH$T) XBOX 360 IS A CRAP its just meant for  plum kids !
let me start with technical specifications

main memory:512mb 700mhz gddr3 ram (unified memory architecture)
graphics memory:10mb embedded dram
cores: 3.2 ghz x 3 symmetrical elements 
        1mb L2 cache

       ibm powerpc microprocessor

graphics chip:custom ati chip at 500mhz

hard drive : 20gb
hd support : hd dvd supported ;all games supported at 16:9,720p


 xbox 360 hd dvd addon peripheral costs 200$ in us
bad thing is that hd dvd accesory is just meant for watching hd videos,not for playing game discs

but ps3 allows that too with blue ray disc

now consider the total cost for that hd dvd playback on xbox & 720p gaming when you already have 7800 gt with you and after that think of new gpu for hd gaming with that money !!
 soon prices of blue ray & hd dvd drives for pc would slash down thats silver lining for htpc

if you closely look at models at www.moneual.com they closely match your current rig
i think you got my ideal!!
 good luck brother


----------



## mobilegeek (May 15, 2007)

Philips TV are really great, specially in the 25 - 29 inch range,
they have better contrast than Sony Wega, lg and all.

I am thinking of buying a Philips CRT Monitor .. 
anyone have a idea of 17' Flat CRT price?


----------



## sam9s (Jun 9, 2007)

vivekbabbudelhi said:
			
		

> @sam9s
> 
> again sorry for late response
> 
> ...



To start with ...... I would still want an xbox360 though I own 7800gt, just because I am a gameing freak, infact very soon I'd upgrade to 8800GT as well for those awsome DX10 games. When u say 360 is crap.....it sounds more of a biased openion rather than backed up with facts. I dont think u are much of a gaming fan otherwise you would'nt have said that. As far as PS3 is concerned I can see another cadidate for PS3 fan. Initially I was also a PS3 fan but with time, facts proved practically 360 has given almost same gaming detail with almost half the price. I dont know how can you make such
a flat lame statement as 360 is crap with 360 having some awsome titles like GOW, games like Bioshock (incridible graphics), Lost Planet Extreme Conditions, Alan Wake, Hellgate London....the list is on....ofcourse PS3 also have some mind blowing titles like KillZone, Motostrome and Killing day, but at what cost?..... more than double in both console and game price. 
I dont know about what the tech specs say but practically I have seen and played BOTH 360 ans PS3 and I was blown apart by the graphic details on both the consols I might say but PS3 is far more expensive and has far less titles available than 360. If u think I sound like a 360 fanboy checkout this discuession and you will know how blindly I was a PS3 fan when finally I realised that 360 is better....

*techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=45683&highlight=

I have posted with the same name sam9s.....

PS::: The major drawback of PS3 is it cannot upscale so u got to have an 1080p HDTV to take full advantage of the games where as 360 has the capability to upscale games.


----------



## wirelessraj (Jun 10, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> PS::: The major drawback of PS3 is it cannot upscale so u got to have an 1080p HDTV to take full advantage of the games where as 360 has the capability to upscale games.




Upscale is now possible with the new firmware update for PS3

LINK


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah 
dear i agree with you 360 provides all that fun as ps3 right now

right now .. right now....only

technically ps3 is  advanced than 360.so ps3 has much more head room for game developers to exploit.

time would ony tell how ps3s hardware is exploited
for a console one just expect to have a great & affordable title . there ms is a clear winner right now...

a gamer definitively requires games for fodder.technical advancements dosent makes a console better.


right now 360 is making inroads in our living rooms leaps & bounds
its ms marketing strategy thats making 360 sell harder.comparatively 360 has better price to fun quotient right now..

so cheers..

if you look at your first post in this thread you intended this thread for a ht setup. so expect my post to be inclined towards a ht setup only. if you really read my last post again and again you would find that its not about any console its just about to have a best & affordable home theatre setup.

clearly my idea was for a ht setup dear..360 is a crap for if intended for hd movies.specifications were made spectacular just to compare it with a htpc (7800 based) intended for hd content not more than that..and new hd gpus were accounted for gaming with a htpc.


if i was to make a choice in consoles it would have been a 360  for a console for gaming.. gaming..& gaming

regarding gaming let me tell you truth. when i was in my b.tech i used to have some time.now im a govt. servant my job is 10am-6pm .you live in delhi you know about travelling time.i have 3 pcs at home  one my old p4 845 & other a p3 815 .. from btech times and nearly a year old athlon 6150 htpc setup.i dont get time to even touch them on week days.i have sun. off so must have to spend time with family & friends.where is the time for me to play games.. .i have an acer travelmate 250 issued by my office as my companion and it sucks(852/855chipset).i still have  6yrs old  vsnl dial up account at home.no time for broadband at home.i have dsl at office and at fields 3230 gprs and laptop keeps me happy with web.i read every magazine viz pc quest,chip,digit,pcworld,efy,pcmag .i get them all fom my office.these magazines have revoked my old interest in digi stuff(im a b.tech in e&c) and i cant resist it now.thats why im here .i visit this forum 3 times a day.

i still remember leisure in b.tech days.mtm 2 ,cfs 3 ,quake3 (err.. that longest yard)were last games which i enjoyed fully in my btech and yeah that school time favourite dx5 based from monolith production claw..
last time i tried doom3 due to its vast popularity with hardware tests and yup even flatout2 but my frequent tours made me lose interest in them too..where is time..for.. simulation


----------



## sam9s (Jun 10, 2007)

Glad to know more about you vivek. Leme tell you something about myself as well.......even I am working and married as well, though not in a Govt. job. I am in to CRM,ERP and my timings are anything between the given 24 hrs, so you see time even fro me is very hard to find. I only have 3 die hard interests in my life.....one is all tech and digi stuff,.........second Hollywood flicks and last not least gaming. When I say die hard I mean I am a complete freak about my these passions. Only I know how I find time for my these interests.......to vouch ask my wife. I am in to computers since my childhood when those 486 were in to the picture, ofcourse I could'nt own one but my father now retd. Civil Engg was in CBRI, thats a huge central govt body. They had those 386,486 with all those green monocrome terminals. I tell you we used to do BASIC and a 100 line code of BASIC used to take 30 minutes to compile. We used to go to the library after running it.....haha. Those were the days, since then I had owned a P1, a PII then a PIV and now a C2D. During my MCA we had a complete LAN to enjoy all network games and games like AOE and motoracer were practically our religion. Time I know would always be an issue, but you got one life....just one life, I got to enjoy few things I live for....(sounds selfish does it......aaahhh)

BTW I forgot to mention 360 can also play H.264 content.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jun 11, 2007)

ha..ha....
that was really interesting to know abt u.

this war of consoles is gonna continue for good

360 costs 300$ for core,400 $ with hdd & 600$ with hd dvd 

other side u have ps3 with blue ray top end model for 600$ and lower model with 20 gb hdd for 500$ and both with hdmi 1080p capable

360 has xbox live ready to go, ps3 network is still untested

and of course upscaling is not gonna make much difference to sd content.upscaling is much dependent on rendering quality  of source.games my look a little better.

360 has a great option of windows media extender lets u pair it with a xp mce or vista mce pc and thats really ms dominance in our homes

but u have to admit that by adding blue ray and hdmi upto 1080p support sony has made ps3 ready for a decade atleast a decade.

people had a real bad memory of $700 3DO game machines of 90s .they had a  real value built in cd rom ..



but lets forget abt all that. i have come to know u are a die hard gamer and nothing beats 360 core for 300$ with some real awesome titles that too at affordable price.
for 720p gaming and mce entender capable 360 is a steal..game titles wont be a worry as its MS branded
and some thing more ..still  ps2 sells like hot cakes b.coz of a whole lot of titles everywhere .give a visit to pallika.....so its games titles which make console better.thus 360..rules right now..right now...
hdcp is not a concern for u as 8800 is near u.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 11, 2007)

vivekbabbudelhi said:
			
		

> but u have to admit that by adding blue ray and hdmi upto 1080p support sony has made ps3 ready for a decade atleast a decade.


 well mate HD DVD players r avilable for as cheap as 6k now in india why would buy an HDH DVD add-onn for $200 .

ALso technical specs do not necessarily mean better performance .

ALso if u know , the softwares n games for consoles r directly compiled n linked for the specific hardware n thus there is no overhead of intermediate API's , etc .

This way , a PS2 running at 200mhz can easily beat my PC P$ at 2.8 ghz in gamin performance , same goes for all components .


----------



## sam9s (Jun 11, 2007)

vivekbabbudelhi said:
			
		

> 360 costs 300$ for core,400 $ with hdd & 600$ with hd dvd
> 
> other side u have ps3 with blue ray top end model for 600$ and lower model with 20 gb hdd for 500$ and both with hdmi 1080p capable
> 
> but u have to admit that by adding blue ray and hdmi upto 1080p support sony has made ps3 ready for a decade atleast a decade.



Well I am not sure about the price in $, but yes PS3 in india starts from 35000+ and 360 for 17000+ thats a HUGE HUGE diference if you ask me and as far as Blue ray is concerned, looking at the trend I'd say HD-DVD is winning and is becoming more accepted than BlueRay. I dont think PS3 is gonna come back......still lets see.

PS::: BTW I also own a PS2....



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well mate HD DVD players r avilable for as cheap as 6k now in india why would buy an HDH DVD add-onn for $200 .



Zeeshan which HD-DVD played is of 6K.......??? I am sure it would not be from the commercial market.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jun 12, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> ALso technical specs do not necessarily mean better performance .
> 
> ALso if u know , the softwares n games for consoles r directly compiled n linked for the specific hardware n thus there is no overhead of intermediate API's , etc .
> 
> This way , a PS2 running at 200mhz can easily beat my PC P$ at 2.8 ghz in gamin performance , same goes for all components .


haha..... dude i even didnt knew that...loads.& loads.....of thanks



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well mate HD DVD players r avilable for as cheap as 6k now in india why would buy an HDH DVD add-onn for $200 .



as per best of my knowledge cheapest & crappiest (720p)  of slandalone hd-dvd player costs 200$ and topend costs  more than 1000$

give a look here

*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1967044,00.asp


*shop.pcmag.com/shop/product/Toshiba+HD-A1/28822040.aspx

*www.pcmag.com/products/0%2C%2Ctqs%3D2E9F7FE5211C71C86B90E26FEDC26AC8EFF0B7A0%2C00.asp?action=defaultadvancedquery&cid=27353&sid=27353&gridtitle=Recent%20Product%20Reviews&googlequery=q%3d%26start%3d0%26num%3d10%26mt823%3d22587%26mt937%3d23045&stpdinglp=1

so from where have u got  a hd dvd player  for 6 k

and please  anybody now dont say that moser baer and t-series have started producing hd-dvd movie titles for rs 50/




			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> PS::: BTW I also own a PS2.....


i smelled it


----------



## sam9s (Jun 16, 2007)

akd said:
			
		

> Hi Sam, How r u. I am a new member in this area.I was quite facinated to buy 29PT8836 TV after reading ur review of the same by u .4 days back I was about to buy the same when the philips dealer came to my house for demo.Indeed it was a very nice TV. But I was rather disappointed with it's sound system.
> 
> Whlie watching through RF connection sound was excellent.But connecting my universal YAMAHA DVD player with AV inputs gave me very poor sound even streching the volume control of TV upto Max 100.I instantly reported that matter to the dealer and he tried to adjust the Menu for nearly 2 hrs but of no avail.My DVD player is doing fine with my existing 21" Sony TV. The dealer taken back the set and promised to deliver another set. I think the input sensitivites of AV inputs of 29PT8836 unusually low even below industry standard. Later on I tried with samsung CS-29Z40 and same problem with samsung also.picture quality for Philips excellent.Hence I still interested in Philips.The sound problem can be solved by adding one small computer active spkr system(5 -6 RMS power) in between DVD player and TV.I don't have TATA-SKY connection so don't know whether the same problem with TATA SKY also. Kindly advice accordingly I am mad about owning 29PT8836
> akd



Yes I agree sound system is not at all impressive, but I remember I did mention somewhere that my prime objective on this TV would be movies and for that I have a dedicated spk system connected through my philips DVD player, which gives excellent sound output (complete 5.1 Dolby Sorround). For watching TV (TATA SKY), the default volume is fair and loud enough. For the test sake I did connect the DVD player with the TV with out the spk set and the sound was pretty decent, not the quality though but the quantity i.e the loudeness was ok. I dont know why its not the same with yamaha DVD player, maybe the set got a problem, try with a different set and then report. Till now I am fairly satisfied with the this HD TV. If you want to take out full potential of this set get TATA SKY for cable network and watch DVD movies through component in............trust me you wont be dissappointed on either ends.......


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Jun 17, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Yes I agree sound system is not at all impressive, but I remember I did mention somewhere that my prime objective on this TV would be movies and for that I have a dedicated spk system connected through my philips DVD player, which gives excellent sound output (complete 5.1 Dolby Sorround). For watching TV (TATA SKY), the default volume is fair and loud enough. For the test sake I did connect the DVD player with the TV with out the spk set and the sound was pretty decent, not the quality though but the quantity i.e the loudeness was ok. I dont know why its not the same with yamaha DVD player, maybe the set got a problem, try with a different set and then report. Till now I am fairly satisfied with the this HD TV. If you want to take out full potential of this set get TATA SKY for cable network and watch DVD movies through component in............trust me you wont be dissappointed on either ends.......




guys i have something to say...

poor sound quality or loudness is definitely an issue with most tv sets


most hi end tv sets now have an avl (auto volume levelling)chip on their mobo.main function of this chip is to equalise the volume level difference in channels(via rf & av ) this is the reason we dont have a diff. in vol. when we change ch.s or switch to av.now another function is to protect speaker damage & prevent sound distortion at higf volumes. so it prevents sound volume higher than ambient capability of speakers.(in my lg set  its  just 9 so it dosent makes diff. in vol at 9 or at 100.sound is max at 9 in my set)low loudness is mostly attributed to low rms of onboard speakers of sets.


i have similar loudness problem its because of avl feature coupled with low rms of speakers.one solution is to use external speakers via headphone jack of tv set.this way u can use tv sets internal sound card and vol control of remote of tv set.i have tried sbs-370 & mx 5021 and results were really good.sbs 370 is recommended by me for tv set..as mx 5021 creates unnecessary heavy bass which is not required for casual watching.

also see my post in following thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51187


maybe my posts may help...


----------



## wirelessraj (Jun 17, 2007)

This Philips 29" TV has the AVL feature, but there is an option to turn it off as well.  It also has separate Bass & Treble settings.

So u can see the sound of this TV can be customized as per individual requirements.


----------



## sam9s (Jun 18, 2007)

wirelessraj said:
			
		

> This Philips 29" TV has the AVL feature, but there is an option to turn it off as well.  It also has separate Bass & Treble settings.
> 
> So u can see the sound of this TV can be customized as per individual requirements.



Yes but this AVL system in philips TV is not much responsive. The sound is more or less same with or without the AVL. Guys...this TV is not about the sound it all about the shattering picture quality it offers.......


----------



## jonnycage (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks bro for the usefull review.i was gifted with the philips 29pt8836 a week back and im really enjoying my time with it. i am facing a mysterious problem,atleast mysterious to me,im asking ur help to sort it out.

as u know the 8836 has 2 ypbpr inputs at the back,one is component in and the other HD,the probs is that i cant watch dvds why i select progressive scan on my dvd,while the tv input is component video,i got the picture for a few mins but after stopping and restarting it went blank again,i had to go to interlaced mode to watch further.what could be the probs.

while the tv input is HD,i can whatch dvds with progressive scan(but not with interlaced selected) selected on my dvd player.but the pic quality seems to be inferior to what i get in component in and interlaced mode,is that how it should be? please help.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Sep 25, 2007)

dude sam9, have u found a vivo cable (also known as hdtv cable) to connect ur geforce 7800 to da tv?


----------



## coolguy12374 (Oct 13, 2007)

hi sam9,m new in dis forum n found dis topic interesting.Well have u get da cable?or ur search ends.I 2 have a da same philips model n planning 2 use it as my monitor 4 movies n gaming.Also planning 2 upgrade my pc.Wat do u think?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 14, 2007)

jonnycage said:
			
		

> thanks bro for the usefull review.i was gifted with the philips 29pt8836 a week back and im really enjoying my time with it. i am facing a mysterious problem,atleast mysterious to me,im asking ur help to sort it out.
> 
> as u know the 8836 has 2 ypbpr inputs at the back,one is component in and the other HD,the probs is that i cant watch dvds why i select progressive scan on my dvd,while the tv input is component video,i got the picture for a few mins but after stopping and restarting it went blank again,i had to go to interlaced mode to watch further.what could be the probs.
> 
> while the tv input is HD,i can whatch dvds with progressive scan(but not with interlaced selected) selected on my dvd player.but the pic quality seems to be inferior to what i get in component in and interlaced mode,is that how it should be? please help.



R u sure you are using Component Cable and not Composite. Composite cable is the typical RCA type cable, one YELLO for video. One REN and one WHITE for stereo sound. If that is the one u are using you wont get anything while component selected, its the composite video that probably you are getting.  One thing more component only plays progressive, you cannot play interlaced with a component cable.



			
				sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> dude sam9, have u found a vivo cable (also known as hdtv cable) to connect ur geforce 7800 to da tv?



nope i am unable to find any such cable inspite of repeated attempts. xbox360 includes such a cable. I guess I will wait till I buy 360.....lol


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jan 4, 2008)

Guys I have to buy a 29 CRT  TV,which company and model should I go for although I prefer the sony due to its trinitron tube.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 4, 2008)

aneesh kalra said:


> Guys I have to buy a 29 CRT  TV,which company and model should I go for although I prefer the sony due to its trinitron tube.



well what can one suggest ....if you have posted in this thread then you must have read through it......BTW my Phillips model is not coming anymore.....so you gotta research again.........can check out this link...

*www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/...FK_DIGITAL_MEDIA_READER;false][compare;false]


----------



## wirelessraj (Jan 4, 2008)

aneesh kalra said:


> Guys I have to buy a 29 CRT  TV,which company and model should I go for although I prefer the sony due to its trinitron tube.



Almost all 100Hz TVs which was available in India, the production has been stopped!!!

Best is to visit MouthShut.com & go through the user reviews of the popular 29" TVs & then visit a local retailer & check those out yourself!!!


----------



## nix (Jan 6, 2008)

^^ why has it been stopped...
CRT are much more affordable than LCD ...
why..this is sad...


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 6, 2008)

Most manufacturers have already phased out or likely to phase out large screen CRTs since LCD and plasma panels are ruling now.
Though in India we still find 29" CRT TVs, the scene is definitely changing and going in for a 29" CRT at this point of time is a risky proposition. 

I do have 29" Philips CRT Model 29PT 9421/69R with Progressive scan (NTSC) /100HZ (PAL),Pixel plus 2 and also HD inputs (480p and 1080i) since the last two years.(This model went out of the shelves just after I purchased it). It is really a good TV with a lot of features but I just shudder at the thought of  my CRT failing catastrophically (which can happen anytime as with any CRT).
It is gonna be almost impossible to find the right replacement CRT. More so with Philips since the deflection coils are more specifically made for specific  29" CRTs  and are factory tuned. This precludes the use of any other brand of CRT .
I just wanted others to know the risks involved before they shell out their money.As always ignorance is bliss


----------



## nix (Jan 6, 2008)

i do not think that their strategy of pulling the plug on 100Hz HD CRTs is a good idea. why wouldn't people want to spend 20-30k and get a nice HD CRT than spend minimum 50k for a decent sized LCD?  
I am sure the middle class who want to see HD at a reasonable cost would choose the former. LCD and plasma TVs are still an expensive proposition.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 8, 2008)

nix said:


> i do not think that their strategy of pulling the plug on 100Hz HD CRTs is a good idea. why wouldn't people want to spend 20-30k and get a nice HD CRT than spend minimum 50k for a decent sized LCD?
> I am sure the middle class who want to see HD at a reasonable cost would choose the former. LCD and plasma TVs are still an expensive proposition.



n that was the exact reason I went for that CRT. Amazing picture quality with pretty affordable price. LCDs in that respect are still expencive. Any decent 30" LCD still falls in 40K+ bracet. Though we cant neglect the fact that sooner or later LCDs would become the main stream product. But for now the upper middle class fav. is still a good CRT.......


----------



## nix (Jan 8, 2008)

and how do you see HD videos in it? does it require a separate HD player? if have access to HD content thru internet ( i can dowload it)(legal, free), then do you put it to a disc and then play it..pls elaborate..


----------



## wirelessraj (Jan 9, 2008)

nix said:


> and how do you see HD videos in it? does it require a separate HD player? if have access to HD content thru internet ( i can dowload it)(legal, free), then do you put it to a disc and then play it..pls elaborate..


 
This TV is not a HDTV, its just a HD ready TV i.e it accepts HD signals (720p or 1080) through component!!! The actual display will always be in SD (Standard Definition ) I use this TV along with my Xbox 360, there not much difference 480 & 720p display except that in 720p input the contrast & brightness looks little better!!!

But visually it is better than the regular TVs because of features like 100Hz, progressive scan etc!!!

The best way to watch video (HD or SD) is through ur PC's graphic card's TV out features (component out works the best)


----------



## sam9s (Jan 9, 2008)

wirelessraj said:


> This TV is not a HDTV, its just a HD ready TV i.e it accepts HD signals (720p or 1080) through component!!! The actual display will always be in SD (Standard Definition ) I use this TV along with my Xbox 360, there not much difference 480 & 720p display except that in 720p input the contrast & brightness looks little better!!!
> 
> But visually it is better than the regular TVs because of features like 100Hz, progressive scan etc!!!
> 
> The best way to watch video (HD or SD) is through ur PC's graphic card's TV out features (component out works the best)



I agree to most of the part except if the TV accepts n displayes 720p is it no longer SD (Standard Defination). Even a regular 420p DVD with progressive scan on component cable looks absolutely stunning.....

I still have to try my computer display through s-video to component converter, but I can vouch for DVD over component and not to forget Tatasky..........Visual Treat


----------



## nix (Jan 10, 2008)

ok guys, i plan to buy a HD CRT. but i dont want to hook up my comp with that TV, nor am i a gamer. 
so all i have is a aiwa hifi player with a DVD capability. can i just hook them up and play HD? how exactly do i go about this?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 10, 2008)

nix said:


> ok guys, i plan to buy a HD CRT. but i dont want to hook up my comp with that TV, nor am i a gamer.
> so all i have is a aiwa hifi player with a DVD capability. can i just hook them up and play HD? how exactly do i go about this?



With a DVD you dont have HD, but if its a HD-DVD or blue ray player then you can play HD, still as I said DVD over component cable looks far superior than on a normal composite cable. Ofcourse we have DVD players upscaling to HD res, but that is a workaround, results of which are still to be seen.
You can hook up you hifi player with DVD over component cable, play the DVD with progressive scan and enjoy the 5.1 audio through the hifi player spks. (pfcourse if the player does support that setup.)


----------



## wirelessraj (Jan 11, 2008)

nix said:


> ok guys, i plan to buy a HD CRT.


 
HD CRT!!! You will not find any in India! HD CRT has been phased out through out the world, unless you can find second hand!!!


----------

